# Five Ten Freerider oder Freerider Pro?



## Sepp290579 (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
will mir einen dieser Schuhe zulegen, weiß aber nicht genau welchen. Gibt es jemanden der Erfahrungen mit beiden hat? Ist der Pro evtl. etwas steifer und man schwitzt mehr? Weiß gerade nicht so genau wo der Unterschied liegt, außer am Material... bzw. was Vor- und Nachteile sind.
Benutzt werden soll der Schuh eigentlich für alles - also Touren, Alpen usw.


----------



## Stromberg (29. Juni 2012)

Auf Pinkbike haben sie heute was dazu geschrieben. Die Sohle scheint steifer zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp290579 (29. Juni 2012)

haste evtl. nen link? hab da auf die schnelle nix gefunden... Danke!


----------



## Stromberg (29. Juni 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Pinkbike-Product-Picks-june-29-2012.html


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. August 2012)

Sitz und lauf gerade seit einer Stunde mit meinen neuen Freerider White Tiger herum, es hat heute ca. 32 °C.

Die Schuhe sind sehr warm, ich werden mit dem Umstieg Click Pedale auf etwas kühleres Wetter warten. Ich hab auch etwas Panik davor, ich denke so erging es den meisten Clicky Fahrer hier.

Turnschuh ist bei mir 461/2 und der Freerider passt mit 46 sehr gut, also 1/2 kleiner genommen.

Verarbeitung top, Gummi stinkt zum Himmel, Gummi macht super schöne Streifen am Boden.
Fällt sehr breit ausm, dank Schnürung aber schon anzupassen. Noch ist das Leder steiff, aber das wird.
Test am Skinning Bike hat die weiche Sohle als ausreichen gezeigt. Halt ist bombe, das ist unglaublich.
Knöchel sind schön geschützt, die Polsterung des Schuhsläßt die Knöchel nicht überstehen, kein Aua mit den Kurbeln zu befürchten.

Optik ist eher globig, das wird sich aber mit dem ersten Grau/Gelb bessern. 

Einen noch wärmeren Schuh im Sommer würde ich nicht nehmen, das ist abartig und der Umwelt nicht mehr zuzumuten (ich hab keine Schweißpacken!). Im Herbst dreht sich das Blatt, endlich warme Zehen!

Das Fußbett ist auch sehr gut gemacht. Gewicht ist ganz schön hoch, auf der Strasse möchte ich damit nicht rum laufen. Das Gefühl beim Gehen ist eher seltsam, aber ich denke das gibt sich mit der Zeit.


----------



## Get_down (2. August 2012)

Ich hab nur wegen dem Preis die Freerider genommen... werde sie dann auch bald testen...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (2. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Ich hab nur wegen dem Preis die Freerider genommen... werde sie dann auch bald testen...


 
ich hab sie für 80 euro bekommen, das ist immer noch viel aber wenn der Schuh passt kann der einige Jahre benutzt werden. Ich spreche vom Obermaterial, ob die Pins die Sohle schnell zerlegen kann ich nicht sagen, ist mein erster Versuch mit 5.10. DI eNC-17 Pedale halten gut und die Pins sind nicht zu tief, hoffe mal die Sohle hält.

Du wirst dich wundern wie stark die gefüttert und wie steiff die sind, einen noch stärkeren Schuh würde ich erst im Winter tragen. De rPro ist sicher noch schwerer, das Freerider Gewicht merkt man schon ordentlich am Fuß da müsste ich nicht den Pro haben.

Eventuell brauch man im Sommer doch einen zusätzlichen luftigen Trecking Schuh, aber wir werden es bald wissen.


----------

